# black tiny ants



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

How can we make life so hard for our unwanted house-guests the tiny black ants so they decide to move elsewhere?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Watch where they are coming from and put ant powder at stragtegic points especially if you can find their nest. Put some at the entrance to the nest. They will take the powder into the nest and it kills them all.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

We have waged war on them every summer but have never gotten rid of them, for the most part we've learned to live with them, leave no food/crumbs to attract them, spray bug spray to kill them when we find them, put the kitchen table legs in bowls of water so they can't climb on gotta remember to pull the chars back otherwise they use them as a bridge.
It's been interesting! Spraying the outside of the house seems to keep their numbers at bay.
I'd love to hear from others, if they have found any other ways to get rid of them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cds usa said:


> We have waged war on them every summer but have never gotten rid of them, for the most part we've learned to live with them, leave no food/crumbs to attract them, spray bug spray to kill them when we find them, put the kitchen table legs in bowls of water so they can't climb on gotta remember to pull the chars back otherwise they use them as a bridge.
> It's been interesting! Spraying the outside of the house seems to keep their numbers at bay.
> I'd love to hear from others, if they have found any other ways to get rid of them


When we have found them getting into the house we have found that with a bit of patience you can see where they are coming in. We've had them coming in through gaps around drains, through little breaks in the pointing at the bottoms of the patio doors, you name it they find a way in. The trick then is to firstly put ant powder down where they are getting in then the next day or or so filling up those cracks etc. 
One year they somehow got into our downstairs bathroom behind the walls tiles. They would crawl out at the top of the tiles. That was quite a fight to get rid of them with putting ant powder along the tiles tops for weeks but we eventually won. So far the ants have never won in our house


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

They don't like Bio Kill, which I put in the entrance to the doors but I have sprayed the garden area with an insectacide and they just keep on a-coming.....


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> They don't like Bio Kill, which I put in the entrance to the doors but I have sprayed the garden area with an insectacide and they just keep on a-coming.....


If we can keep them out of the house we are ok. The garden is too big to keep ant free

Anders


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

I think part of our problem is the house is old, big with lots of cracks and in a field. Even in a newly remodeled bathroom they come up through the same spot every night, no food to attract them. I'll try ant powder as Veronica suggested and see if we can kill them. My kids have learned to love them


----------

